# *UPDATED* meet my new girl



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful horse with a great name


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

very very very pretty horse, have you riden her yet and are you going to keep driving her?.....you have a really nice mix right there, i had a clyd/tb gelding ...best horse i had


----------



## SenorJefe (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you both. I have ridden her a few times. Once was in an arena before I bought her. She's not bad on trail. Very cautious and surefooted (which surprised me for a draftx).


I would love to drive her but don't know if I have room for a cart in busy california. 



Here's a picture of her jumping a few months ago.












Gwen's first day at her new home


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Very pretty mare!! I am jealous!!


----------



## SenorJefe (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are some more pics from last weekend.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, she's gorgeous! 
I love how she looks so playful & sweet!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

AWW  she is B.... EAUTIFUL  
Gorgues!!


----------



## SenorJefe (Oct 1, 2007)

*Pictures of Guinevere sleeping last weekend in her round pen.*


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Soooooooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## SenorJefe (Oct 1, 2007)

lol, it's hard being a Clydesdale sometimes.


----------



## KIIM (Dec 12, 2007)

lol
beautiful horse 
i love clydie crosses.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ahhhhh she's so playful!! love her coloring too....and she's so huge! (obviously, I know lol)


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

omg shes goreous!!!!! and playful!!! Im jelous!!!!


----------

